# What type of company should I register



## andyrent (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi

I am planning to start a company for renting books in singapore, investing around 5000 sgd.

I need to know aht type of company I should register - pls take note of the following points.

1) I want to be saved, in case anybody sues me for any wrong reason - like not delivering the books on time or for any other reason.
Wha should I do, so that I am not sued , or if sued then I should not suffer any major loss.

2) who can tell me , what type of terms and conditions should I put on my websote, so that I am not sued,

3) Sole propertiership is the cheapsest one but what is the disadvantage? 

4) I do not expext to earn more than 500 sgd in a year.


Thanks
anand


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

google on types of businesses ... or seek a lawyer who advice you .. 

I would do the former ... as I dont have money to pay the lawyer ..


----------



## andyrent (Apr 17, 2010)

can somebody suggest some cheap lawyer ? 

I have askd ACRA and EnterpriseOne also .

I think LLP is the best way to go for...but can 1 EP holder and 1 PR start ?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

andyrent said:


> can somebody suggest some cheap lawyer ?
> 
> I have askd ACRA and EnterpriseOne also .
> 
> I think LLP is the best way to go for...but can 1 EP holder and 1 PR start ?


About your question on lawyers - I am speechless .. but then again - let me preserve my sanity. Sorry if that sounds childish ..

As for the question on EP and PR - well, EP doesn't allow you to do more than what your EP says - Your job description says what you can and cannot do.

Do some read up PLEASE .. on ICA Site on TERMS OF EMPLOYMENT PASS.

On the other hand, if you are getting your EP under the company that you are starting, then again - you need to get a corporate secretary to do it for you and apply for an EP under the company, or an Entre-Pass.


----------

